# Fingers Crossed - Nissan Juke issue??



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Our Juke (1.6T petrol) had a "fast idling" issue back in March The car is still under warranty until this November. Sent it into the dealer and they diagnosed a faulty switch on the clutch pedal and replaced under warranty.

2 weeks ago my wife called to say the car "smelt funny", I suspected either clutch or brakes and I would check when she come home. Typically it was fine - no smell, but she said it was bad this morning in traffic and getting it into 2nd was a bit clunky..

So it went into the dealer last week for a day - they could not find anything obvious but agreed on test drive it was not right so booked it in for 3 days this week to have the clutch, gearbox and flywheel examined..

They called yesterday and said there is signs of heat damage on the flywheel and plate ad they were putting in a claim under warranty to Nissan... they will confirm back..

Not heard anything yet so getting a nervy! Its a £2500 job to put right..

Whats your thoughts comments please?

Cheers Ben


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

£2500 - they are taking the p***

I had a lightened and balanced flywheel, new limited slip diff and clutch fitted for £1300 - main dealers are plain stupid with prices

If they refuse a warranty claim I'd absolutely not be giving the job to them


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Nissan were fine replacing my carpet under warranty but that was a substantially cheaper job.

Could this issue have been caused by poor driving, i.e. is there a chance they could try and say it was your wife's driving style? 

Normally I think if the dealer is happy it is a warranty claim, Nissan usually honor it.

When are you expecting to hear back? Took a week for my claim to be confirmed.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's under warranty Ben until this November then you should not pay a penny if this needs fixing or replacing, your statutory rights should see to this, all IMO of course.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

In my experience working for ford dealers if it comes down to clutch wear or clutch overheating it won't be a warranty repair. You have to think of the clutch as being like a brake pad. Not saying this is right or wrong


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Juke_Fan said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Nissan were fine replacing my carpet under warranty but that was a substantially cheaper job.
> 
> Could this issue have been caused by poor driving, i.e. is there a chance they could try and say it was your wife's driving style?
> 
> ...


Hi I appreciate the question - my unbiased answer is no. The majortiy of the driving/miles on the car have been done by me and on motorway. I am also wondering if that faulty switch had any impact.

My wife is back to using it now as she started a new job only 6 weeks ago. its only a 9 mile commute each way and this seems to have highlighted the weakness.

On the forums there seems to be a few issues with Flywheels and master and slave cylinders on the clutch side of things so we shall just have to see what they say..
We are actually thinking about changing it for a Leaf or the Pulsar in the next few weeks (wife loves the Pulsar courtesy car and need to get her to test drive a Leaf - this would be perfect), but I won't be doing that if Nissan reject the warranty claim.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Remember if they get snotty about it, Anne Robinson is your friend, drop her a mail about it as that should be 100% warranty work


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

From my dealings with ford, if it shows signs of heat then they treat it as driver misuse, VW were the same. Interestingly speaking to an Audi tech they would replace the first one under warranty.

Our issue was drivers with a hearing loss and they couldn't hear the revs consequently we went through quite a number of clutches. The record on the same car was 3 in 24,000 miles. I bla,e the lack of asbestos.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Whether its warranty work will depend to a large extent on the mileage - if they say its misuse it will be virtually impossible to prove otherwise unless you can get the parts independently assessed after replacement to ascertain whether there is a manufacturing fault

Have sympathy with the OP but you only have to look at the number of very poor drivers around to see things from the manufacturers point of view. Clutch / flywheel are parts that can wear out rapidly with abuse - not that I'm saying this is the case here at all

Short commutes with lots of stop start will invariably see such items failing at a much lower mileage than a car that is used primarily for short distances


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Bmw tried to charge me £1750 for a new clutch/ dual mass flywheel on my Cooper S JCW. It was 2.5 years old with 11k on the clock. They said it had heat damage to the flywheel due to manner of driving which was nonsense! 
They initially tried to get me to pay but as soon as I asked for a manager and they saw I meant business it became a warranty issue and was free. Be firm and I bet you'll be fine!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

minibbb said:


> Bmw tried to charge me £1750 for a new clutch/ dual mass flywheel on my Cooper S JCW. It was 2.5 years old with 11k on the clock. They said it had heat damage to the flywheel due to manner of driving which was nonsense!
> They initially tried to get me to pay but as soon as I asked for a manager and they saw I meant business it became a warranty issue and was free. Be firm and I bet you'll be fine!


Thanks we will do of course..


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Jeez Ben that's a nightmare. Hopefully Nissan will be on the ball and will do this under warranty for you. 

Fingers and toes crossed buddy. 

Cooks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Having read this I feel quite lucky now...car was running like a bag of spanners just over a month ago.

It was just under warranty and I mean by like a few weeks. Dual mass flywheel and release bearing, or maybe it was release plate can't remember what they said now, was replaced under warranty.

Car had done just less than 40k and just coming up to 3yrs.

I drive all my cars the same way and I've never and I mean never had anything like this happen before.

Maybe I've got unrealistic expectations but I would expect components like these to last much longer than seems to be the case from some of these posts.

If they are wear and tear items then mfr's who sell their brands off the back of warranties that go beyond 3 yrs are getting on for pointless it seems to me.

Hope you get sorted Ben


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Still waiting to hear but in the meantime we have booked a 4 day test drive of the Nissan Leaf - get her in 2 weeks... Watch this space!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Fingers crossed to get that covered. I guess they've submitted a claim as they know there is a case.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ben,

What issues were you having with the switch?

We've had the Nismo for a year which is the same engine and we've always felt it's never run right despite the dealers telling us otherwise.

In any other car I've ever driven I could pull away using just the clutch. In the Nismo it is impossible to move away only using the clutch without stalling. 

Also the engine drops to really low RPMS and then shoots up to 1.5k. We were fobbed off saying it's burning extra fuel to make sure the cat sensors are getting the right readings? So basically fudging the figures!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Whilst I don't doubt that many clutch faults are due to parts failures, I do wonder whether modern soft light pedals and the trend for putting smaller engines in larger cars are having an effect.

I must admit, I pride myself on being a decent driver, it does take me a while to adjust whenever I take a very new car for a spin. With smaller, smoother, quieter engines and softer more isolated controls its easy to see how some can be down to people burning out clutches without realising.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Fingers crossed to get that covered. I guess they've submitted a claim as they know there is a case.


Yes exactly :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Ben,
> 
> What issues were you having with the switch?
> 
> ...


Hi B17BLG, we were having exactly as you describe in your last paragraph. We have had her since Jan 2014 and she was always perfect.. She was serviced in Dec 2014 and about a month later I found on start up she would rev far to high in idle like over 2K after a few seconds she would settle down to normal. It was cold as well being Jan/Feb so I ignored it for a bit but I was using it to commute for a few weeks and found after 30 mins on the motorway, I exited up the slip road and come to a set of lights and in neutral and at a stop she would rev again up to 2k for 5 seconds and then slowly drop settling eventually at normal (800rpm). she had never done this before, I checked on the JOG forum and no clues so I took her in. The dealer (who do seem to be great to be fair) called that afternoon and said test drive showed exactly what I described and a check should the swithc on the cluth pedal was failing. they changed under warranty and she was spot on again.

Hope that help buddy. The Nismo's are lovely and I really wanted one but we preferred the full leather in the Tekna spec, (All that Alcantara and a dog don't mix!)

Let me know how you go and if you need any further info.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Recap and UPDATE
Have heard back from the dealer. They have reported it as a full warranty claim as there is heat damage on the fly wheel and clutch and movement in the flywheel. They have told Nissan that the movement should not be there and this has impacted the clutch. Nissan asked for the measurements which the dealer has sent them and also some 10 images.

Nissan have said they will pay for the labour and the flywheel but not the clutch. The dealer has asked me to call Nissan customer care and progress it that way as they are now at a stalemate with Nissan. Nissan have said there is no movement in the flywheel - which is ridiculous as the dealer has sent them measurements and images showing this.

Thoughts and comments welcome


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Recap and UPDATE
Have heard back from the dealer. They have reported it as a full warranty claim as there is heat damage on the fly wheel and clutch and movement in the flywheel. They have told Nissan that the movement should not be there and this has impacted the clutch. Nissan asked for the measurements which the dealer has sent them and also some 10 images.

Nissan have said they will pay for the labour and the flywheel but not the clutch. The dealer has asked me to call Nissan customer care and progress it that way as they are now at a stalemate with Nissan. Nissan have said there is no movement in the flywheel - which is ridiculous as the dealer has sent them measurements and images showing this.

Thoughts and comments welcome


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Why would they agree to pay for the flywheel but also deny that there is excess play in it? The two don't go together. What is there reason for paying for the flywheel?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Chop it in and let them deal with it!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear this SBM.

I can't understand how they won't take the Dealers recommendation and also the measurements they've given them?

Seems really silly to me. 

How much is a new clutch pack out of interest, as a flywheel is usually an expensive part, especially if it's Dual-Mass?


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

turbosnoop said:


> Why would they agree to pay for the flywheel but also deny that there is excess play in it? The two don't go together. What is there reason for paying for the flywheel?


I'm assuming this is a dmf? Are Nissan maybe saying the play in the fly is not enough to cause a problem. They might have a specific range it has to fall in


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> I'm assuming this is a dmf? Are Nissan maybe saying the play in the fly is not enough to cause a problem. They might have a specific range it has to fall in


I am not sure but this is my thought... I have tried to call them but they are "in training" until 10:30!



Starbuck88 said:


> Sorry to hear this SBM.
> 
> I can't understand how they won't take the Dealers recommendation and also the measurements they've given them?
> 
> ...


I have no idea and have not asked because the cost is not the issue here at this point.. I will probably find out though..



ardandy said:


> Chop it in and let them deal with it!


If this does not get resolved properly I won't by another Nissan...



turbosnoop said:


> Why would they agree to pay for the flywheel but also deny that there is excess play in it? The two don't go together. What is there reason for paying for the flywheel?


Again this is my thought too. Once I finally speak to them I will update..

Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

So the details of this issue and the costs are as follows:

The measurements for the flywheel movement are: 
side to side 15-15mm and forwards to backwards between 3-4mm

Nissan have agreed to pay for the flywheel including the labour, to access the flywheel you have to remove the clutch so we would only be paying for the clutch kit (no additional labour) which comes to £346.09 which includes the clutch disc, cover and concentric slave cylinder. 
The price for the flywheel, flywheel bolts and fitting comes to £1052.35 (£632.45 for the parts and £420 for the labour 4.2 hours at £80)

The Flywheel is connected to the engine via the crankshaft, and the transmission via the input shaft inside the gearbox, these have been inspected and are in good condition.

I am calling Nissan now...


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok case is logged - details all given and I should get a call back this afternoon.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SBM said:


> Ok case is logged - details all given and I should get a call back this afternoon.


Fingers crossed

Don't see why you should have to shell out £346.09 when the flywheel is duff...


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> Fingers crossed
> 
> Don't see why you should have to shell out £346.09 when the flywheel is duff...


No exactly, me neither  I also pointed out that they replaced the clutch pedal switch in March under warranty... will see what they come back with.

I appreciate the car has done 40K miles in 2.5 years so there would be some wear and tear. but the clutch has signs of heat damage as does the flywheel and this is attributed to the movement that should not be there. It would have been since manufacture and thats exactly what the warranty covers so in this case the clutch should be covered.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Had a couple of very "nice" phone calls with Nissan customer care and they now agree that the issues are as described and will be fully funding all costs to repair!

YAY!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> Had a couple of very "nice" phone calls with Nissan customer care and they now agree that the issues are as described and will be fully funding all costs to repair!
> 
> YAY!!! :thumb: :thumb:


That's great news Ben, one less thing to worry about.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

SBM said:


> Had a couple of very "nice" phone calls with Nissan customer care and they now agree that the issues are as described and will be fully funding all costs to repair!
> 
> YAY!!! :thumb: :thumb:


Now that's what you call a result. :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SBM said:


> Had a couple of very "nice" phone calls with Nissan customer care and they now agree that the issues are as described and will be fully funding all costs to repair!
> 
> YAY!!! :thumb: :thumb:


Well done Ben, the outcome that should have been provided straight away!

All the interactions I've ever had with the manufacturers own customer services has resulted in getting what is the 'Right' thing.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks all,

So the parts have been ordered and the car should hopefully be back with us for Saturday or Monday.

1 week Friday we get a Nissan Leaf to test drive for 4 days so will see what we think of that. 

One thing I think is for sure is that we won't want to keep the Juke too much longer after this so I imagine it will be changed for something soon..

I'll keep you posted
Ben


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Result!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

That's good news mate.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice one chum. It's a lovely feeling when you get a pleasant surprise like that isn't it? 
Cooks


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Nice one chum. It's a lovely feeling when you get a pleasant surprise like that isn't it?
> Cooks


Thanks - certainly feels good buddy:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Update,

Just had a call and the Juke is all done and ready to pick up. The actual work was 3/4 of a day the rest of this time was spent waiting for the flywheel to be delivered!:doublesho

I will update once more once I have given it a few miles..


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> Update,
> 
> Just had a call and the Juke is all done and ready to pick up. The actual work was 3/4 of a day the rest of this time was spent waiting for the flywheel to be delivered!:doublesho
> 
> I will update once more once I have given it a few miles..


That's good news Ben, and that was quicker than expected for the repairs to take place, now the proof of the pudding is in the eating, as they say.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Hope they haven't given the Juke a quick wash whilst they were waiting for the flywheel to arrive :devil:

Really glad it's all sorted now and credit to Nissan for coming good in the end :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great news Ben. Hopefully it'll all be 100% chum. 

Let us know how it goes. 

Cooks


----------

